
Radiant – Business analytics using R and Shiny - preetish
https://radiant-rstats.github.io/docs/
======
vijucat
[https://radiant-rstats.github.io/docs/install.html](https://radiant-
rstats.github.io/docs/install.html)

I'd love to try this out, but "Important: Windows users must install R in
directory C:\R\R-3.3.1" is a problem: the default Windows R installer installs
to C:\Program Files\

I see that the install instructions only mention Windows and Mac, no Linux.
Can I help you fix that? Which packages give you trouble on Linux?

~~~
draugadrotten
> I'd love to try this out, but "Important: Windows users must install R in
> directory C:\R\R-3.3.1" is a problem: the default Windows R installer
> installs to C:\Program Files\

Simply use a NTFS "Junction" and you're all set

[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/bb896768.as...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/bb896768.aspx)

~~~
y4mi
why an extra programm? simple command would suffice.

``` mklink /J C:\R\R-3.3.1 "C:\Program Files\R-3.3.1" ```

remember though, deleting that created Junction removes the files from the
filesystem! you need to unlink it... deleted 90 GBs like that once _sigh_

~~~
vijucat
Great idea! That worked quite well, thanks.

------
Phithagoras
This could make a good "Show HN" if it meets the guidelines.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
IndianAstronaut
I love Shiny. Definitely look forward to trying this out.

------
MattyMc
How is this different from Shiny? I couldn't quite tell.

~~~
phillc73
My understanding is that Radiant is a collection of useful statistical models
and other tools displayed using Shiny.

Radiant basically allows you to import a dataset and run a collection of
models against that dataset, all in your browser.

It's a Shiny app, with packaged, or integrated, functionality so you don't
have to write the code yourself.

~~~
hive_mind
I found it fantastic because it allow me to do stuff quickly without having to
learn Shiny.

Do you know of any other GUI charting R apps like Radiant besides GrapheR and
Deducer?

